# Other Discussions > Hair Loss Rants >  Is this just a phase?

## Follicle Death Row

What I mean is, will most of us eventually pack in the treatments and say f**k it and just shave it all off?

Some will get hair transplants but they are in an extreme minority. Plus will they ever be happy or will hairloss and the constant chasing the loss be a never ending torment? Will you be happy with the scar? Will you look back in a number of years and think, man I was f**king dumb to do it.

I know hairloss sucks big time but worrying about it can ruin your youth, even your life. I don't want to have to avoid bright lights if I get a HT. As it is now, I don't want to have to continue styling my hair to cover the loss, it will eventually become a combover at this rate anyway. I don't want to become a slave to concealers or hats so I forgo them.

It all seems like a waste of time and energy constantly worrying about something you can't control. It's soul crushing and makes you feel like $h!t but if I throw in the towel tomorrow and accept it, in all likelihood I will be saving myself more years of worry, stress and depression. For some of us the future treatments are just too far away. Always 5 years away? Just like tomorrow never comes. 

I'm not convinced of the long term efficacy of the current medications for those with the gene for aggressive hair loss and extensive balding areas. I'm for sure headed for extensive loss and it's like scooping water out of a sinking boat with a bucket or putting your finger in the dyke.

It would be so much better to be able to buzz it off and stop wasting my time on the forums, stop fixing my hair in the mirror, stop worrying about the wind or the rain, stop worrying about bright lights. I could move on and get some closure.

I know all this to be true but the thing is I just can't do it. Ha first world problems, makes me feel like a bad person that it affects me so much. Maslow's hierarchy of needs is so true. It's gotten to the point were my family think I'm obsessed and being ridiculous. They are probably right though as I've never been vain or into my looks, never gone for expensive clothes, never gelled my hair, don't even wear a watch. You would think for a simple happy go lucky flippant young caveman like myself that hairloss wouldn't affect me but damn, it really eats at you losing something you've always had, a part of your physical makeup. Looking older than you should can really sap your vitality and makes you pessimistic about life in general too. It reminds you all too well about the inexorable passing of time to death too which is never good.

If I'm being honest I think reading these forums has done me more harm than good.

Why am I wasting my time when:

1. Allergan will not arrive until 2014/2015.
2. CB 03-01 Likely 2017ish
3. Histogen/Aderans Replicel towards the end of the decade if they come to pass (let's not lie to ourselves)
4. I'm headed towards norwood 6 anyway and conventional methods are unlikely to satisfy me.
5. And most importantly there are plenty of bald men living happy lives and don't give hairloss a thought. Sounds good to me.

If you feel the same then maybe we should take a break from the madness of the online hairloss world. I'm going to take a long break from here as it has become unhealthy for me. May check back in at the end of the year to see if there's anything new on the horizon. Hope I can stay away and not lurk.

I'm not writing this for replies and feedback but rather for catharsis and the hope that maybe it will help others see sense. We need to chill out and get on with life guys.

Might see you guys back on here around Christmas time. Good luck and bye for now.

FDR out.

(This is worth a read and helped me: http://www.surviving-hairloss.com/i-...st-do-it-.html)

----------


## nikemata

Goodluck brother. Don't take is seriously. Just stay happy still.

----------


## DepressedByHairLoss

I would love to simply forget about hair loss, shave my head, and move on.  Except unfortunately that would entail waking up every day and absoutely hating the way that I look in the mirror.  And then facing each day hating the way that I look, knowing that I would be much happier and do much better in life if I still had my full head of hair.  

Unfortunately though, today's options don't completely halt hair loss, at least not for me.  Finasteride works to a certain degree but it hasn't completely halted hair loss.  And minoxidil is just a joke IMO, and Nizoral is even moreso of a joke.  We really deserve much better options than the crap that is out today.

----------

